# Layoutproblem



## sweet.haribo (19. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich lasse mir eine xml datei generieren. diese xml datei hat mehrere gleichnamigen tag zb. <name>
mein java programm generiert diese xml richtig d.h ich hab mehrere gleichnamigen tag stehen, die mit verschiedenen inhalten gefüllt sind.

dann habe ich ein xsl fo stylesheet erstellt und generiere mit dem xml und dem xsl fo eine pdf-datei. das pdf ist soweit in ordnung nur das es mir in der tabelle die "namen" nicht untereinander in die zeilen schreibt sondern in einer zeile alle namen hintereinander. hier mal der code. 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
 
<ermittlung>
 <adresse>
  <name>Max</name> 
  <name>Moritz</kategorie>
 </adresse>
</ermittlung>
```


```
...
 <fo:table-body>
      <fo:table-row>
                                
                                
            <fo:table-cell border="{$Breite}" padding="10pt"> 
                  <fo:block font-family="{$Schrift}" font-size="{$T}">
                       <xsl:apply-templates select="adresse/ermittlung"/>
                  </fo:block>
             </fo:table-cell> 
         
             ....
   </fo:table-row>
</fo:table-body>
```

Weiß vllt jemand wo der fehler liegt?
gruß sh


----------



## spielerz (19. Dez 2006)

falls dein javaprogramm einen XMLoutputter benutzt, kannst du dafür das Format aendern(also das er nach jedem Tag ne Leerzeile macht  z.b). die genauen Befehle kannst du in den docs nachschauen


----------



## Gast (20. Feb 2007)

also daran wirds zwar nicht liegen, aber wenn moritz n name ist, kann es nicht plötzlich als schließenden tag ne kategorie haben, oder?


----------

